# Promethazine



## Microdizzey (Apr 23, 2008)

my buddy gave me a bunch of "Promethazine" pills cause he has hundreds of them. anyway i think i've heard somewhere that these pills can give you a sedated effect and whatnot. but i also heard that these pills are for allergies?

i feel like poppin pills today but i ran out of the good stuff. will these do anything special or am i wasting time?


----------



## Microdizzey (Apr 23, 2008)

by the way these are 25mg. 

if anyone knows about these some help would be appreciated!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 23, 2008)

look at wikipedia.......................don't pill..........pot


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Apr 23, 2008)

take more than 1 and itll just make you sleep...they are only good for nausea


----------



## Microdizzey (Apr 23, 2008)

I've been through 3-4 drug info sites, they all say side effects can be "dizziness, drowsiness, sleepiness, or confusion; blurred vision, dry mouth; ringing in your ears; mild nausea or vomiting; increased sensitivity to sunlight"

seems like they're good, but i don't see people saying HEY THESE FUCK YOU UP! so i'm not sure.

and i pot everyday man lol
just feel like treating myself to other things today


----------



## Microdizzey (Apr 23, 2008)

jollygreengiant8 said:


> take more than 1 and itll just make you sleep...they are only good for nausea


oh thanks dude that's all i needed to hear


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 23, 2008)

I checked, promethazine is an antihistamine and a seditive that is 1/10th the strengh of rivitrol................Happy snoozing................


----------



## Microdizzey (Apr 23, 2008)

i'm just gonna save them for a night when i can't sleep lol

thanks for the help


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Apr 23, 2008)

good for hangovers after an all nighter, you know


----------

